

Google tells music website to censor album covers - rb2e
http://www.bbc.co.uk/newsbeat/28225712

======
mullingitover
> Adams says the irony is that uncensored versions can still be seen on Google
> Play (its online store) and YouTube, which is owned by the company.

Forcing partners to censor the same images that you're serving. Classy.

